# XStream Doppelte Referenz



## mariusmeier (24. Jun 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Also ich habe folgende zwei XML Konstrukte:

[XML]<control><set><frontend_name>test</frontend_name></set></control>[/XML]

und 

[XML]<control><get><frontend_name>test</frontend_name></get></control>[/XML]

Beide sind sehr identisch. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass eimal das get und ein anderes mal das set Element verwendet wird. Das ganze "parse" ich mit XStream.

Die Klasse sieht folgendermassen aus:


```
@XStreamAlias("control")
public class Frontend {

	@XStreamAlias("get")
	private FrontendInfo frontendInfo;
	@XStreamAlias("set")
	private FrontendInfo frontendInfoSet;
	
	
	public Frontend() {
		this.frontendInfo = new FrontendInfo();
		this.frontendInfoSet = frontendInfo;
	}
...
```

Ich versuche mit den beiden Angaben @XStreamAlias("set") & @XStreamAlias("get") die Klasse so zu gestalten, dass es für beide Varianten von XML Code (oben) funktioniert. Leider komme ich nicht auf das gewünschte Resultat...
Jemand Ideen wie mans macht? ODer nicht möglich?

MFG


----------



## lumo (9. Aug 2010)

> Leider komme ich nicht auf das gewünschte Resultat...



wo liegt das problem?
bzw was ist das problem?

a) was bekommst du?
b) was erwartest du?
c) mittlerweile gelöst?


----------



## mariusmeier (9. Aug 2010)

Hallo!

Ja habe das Problem anderst gelöst. Das Projekt ist mittlerweilen auf gutem Wege. Sorry habe vergessen dieses Thema als erledigt zu markieren. Danke für dein Interesse!

MFG


----------

